# Tag Targets



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

My man Tom ("Tag" on the forum) brought over some new targets to use on the fun shoot side at the MWST. They work great and will all be fun additions to the event :thumbsup: Thanks, man!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Tom...well done!!! I like the collapsible frame, ant the targets look great. I have a pack of the practice golf balls...I'll bring them so we can change them out when they get all beat up. I also have a painters canvas that I can bring to use as a backstop for it if you want.

If you tie knots in the rope between the targets they will stay spaced apart. Or use a scrap piece of rope and just make knots on the rope...then they can be slid around if the targets change or more are added.

I'm going to have to start cutting bands again...I know I don't have enough to get through those 3 days.

Todd


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice job Tag!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool..nice shooting MJ....Suggestion on the spinner target...Use a couple large Black zip ties..on each side of the spinner

that will keep it in one place..And not move to one side.....Keep having fun...Thanks to Tag Buddy..~"Oldmiser~"


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> Cool..nice shooting MJ....Suggestion on the spinner target...Use a couple large Black zip ties..on each side of the spinner
> that will keep it in one place..And not move to one side.....Keep having fun...Thanks to Tag Buddy..~"Oldmiser~"


Yeah, the spinner had zip ties on it but I broke them. I'll have to try some heavier ones.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

M.J said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > Cool..nice shooting MJ....Suggestion on the spinner target...Use a couple large Black zip ties..on each side of the spinner
> ...


Ok another thought..Can you drill & tap the bar?Put in a allen cap screw...


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

I use shower curtain rod, shower curtain hooks (snaps), and I rig rubber bands through the golf balls, then attach another rubber band with the golf gall to the curtain hooks; works great.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

More FUN!!! Should be a blast.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It's just a token of our appreciation to somehow try to repay all of you for your advice and generosity.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

The Metal Target Makes A Great Noise When Hit! They Are All Cool, Especially The Spinner. You Could Have A Challenge With Two Shooters Shooting Trying To Make The Target Spin To Their Side Of The Rod.


----------

